# i bought a new blue nose on sunday. 8wks razors edge/gotti line ukc purple ribbon



## chloe17 (Dec 23, 2010)

i bought a male blue nose on sunday. He's 8wks, razors edge/gotti line ukc purple ribbon . I bought a small bag of blue buffalo large breed puppy food but im not sure if he likes it or not. He takes a few bites then stops eating. I thought about switching him to science diet puppy food then as he gets older switch to blue buffalo adult food. What do you guys think?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

How long has this been going on?It can take a lil time to switch to another food.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Science diet is actually not a good food. Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble I would try to stick with the blue buffalo. Also there are some others you may try, such as Innova, or Taste of the Wild. My dog loved both of those.


----------



## chloe17 (Dec 23, 2010)

this is his 3rd day on blue buffalo..


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

id give it awhile before you take him off of it... hes gotta get used to it


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup agreed 3 days isnt enough, did you just switch him over or did you mix it with his old stuff for awhile? best bet when switching food is add a small amount of the new food tohis old food and gradually increase the new food ratio to the old food ratio until eventually it is all new food. I usually take 2-3 weeks to switch over completely, just makes it easier on there tummys its not such an abrubt switch.


----------



## chloe17 (Dec 23, 2010)

i drove from texas to arizona to pick him up. I didnt' bring back the food his breeder was feeding him. His stool has been solid though. (not sure if that helps) do you guys think i should wait a few weeks and see how he does? As long as the bag is not more than half empty i can still return it to petsmart


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Blue buffalo is great food just get him off large breed formula and put him on regular puppy food


----------



## Nickp28 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a 10 week old blue bully razor/gotti lines purple ribbon also! I was feeding her royal canin and she was doing well with it. I talked to someone that said Blue buffalo is a little better so i switched her over and now i feel like she isnt liking it also.... i am going to give it some time... can u please post pics i want to see the little guy!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes I would just give him some time 3 days isnt enough , they will eat if they are hungry enough


----------



## bodybagged (Nov 23, 2010)

where in AZ did you get him?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition.

Blue buffalo is a good food. I'd try to keep him on it and see how he does.
I definitely would not use Science Diet...
Just to help you out a little with something else "blue nose" is not a type of pit bull it is just the nose color it means nothing more than that.

Enjoy the pup and check out this thread:
http://www.gopitbull.com/obedience-...ing-american-pit-bull-terrier-your-puppy.html


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Your in texas? Get some biljac.. weight until he's older to use that organic all natural stuff you don't know what he was being fed for sure .. some these people are given goats milk soaked bread WTF??? but saying they feed this.. .. ARGH.. grumble.. so anyway .. man either frozen usually sold at wal mart some petsmart stores have them.. or the puppy dry kibble .. follow feeding instruction and by the time hes twelve weeks you can have a blend a fine dog food that you want to feed.. 

The food you picked does well for a lot of folks.. its "rich"..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Your in texas? Get some biljac.. weight until he's older to use that organic all natural stuff you don't know what he was being fed for sure .. some these people are given goats milk soaked bread WTF??? but saying they feed this.. .. ARGH.. grumble.. so anyway .. man either frozen usually sold at wal mart some petsmart stores have them.. or the puppy dry kibble .. follow feeding instruction and by the time hes twelve weeks you can have a blend a fine dog food that you want to feed..
> 
> The food you picked does well for a lot of folks.. its "rich"..


Biljac is an awful food full of corn and fillers.


----------



## chloe17 (Dec 23, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Blue buffalo is great food just get him off large breed formula and put him on regular puppy food


why? i figured the large breed puppy food cause his dad weighs 105lbs and the mom weighed 90-95lbs.


----------



## chloe17 (Dec 23, 2010)

bodybagged said:


> where in AZ did you get him?


north phoenix. i drove 15hrs total to pick up the little one. 
i decided on the name BISON


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

chloe17 said:


> why? i figured the large breed puppy food cause his dad weighs 105lbs and the mom weighed 90-95lbs.


I have a blue girl and her mom and dad are razors edge as well. You need to watch the protein levels in foods because it can cause rapid growth and knuckling. Down the road it can cause them joint issues as they get older. Not sure why nobody else didn't mention you shouldn't feed large breed food. To me a large breed is a great dane, mastiff, saint bernard, etc. I know alot of great dane people who won't feed a pup large breed food because of the issues I just mentioned.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup agreed large breed isnt needed, large breed dogs are as he mentioned above great dane, mastiffs , saint bernards, bermese moutain ect. no need for that with this breed


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

You didn't happen to get him from a pitbull store did you? Or was it a breeder? Or?


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Onyx started on natures variety afer a few months then starved himself for a few days. Went raw and stayed. Ruby has been on raw since day 1


----------



## chloe17 (Dec 23, 2010)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> You didn't happen to get him from a pitbull store did you? Or was it a breeder? Or?


i got him from a private breeder. He has a male and female. This was the third litter and the last. He actually sold the dad to a guy that drove from cali to pick up a puppy and sold the female (mom) to someone else.
*This is a pic of bisons dad razors edge/gotti line ukc pr*


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

large breed dog food can give your dog more bone growth and has more stuff than your dog needs. 
large breed dog food is for great danes, rotties, st. b's; the very large breed dogs.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

The only large breed puppy food I would recommend is Innova Lg breed puppy. They put less protein and such in it, not more. But your pup isn't what I'd call a large breed.. Most am bullies are big in width, and if they were in condition and not fat, they'd be 70 lbs or so. His dad does not look like he's 105lbs.. but I could be mistaken.


----------



## chloe17 (Dec 23, 2010)

thanks for all the replies! im going to return the food i got him for the regular puppy food.


----------



## chloe17 (Dec 23, 2010)

Indie said:


> The only large breed puppy food I would recommend is Innova Lg breed puppy. They put less protein and such in it, not more. But your pup isn't what I'd call a large breed.. Most am bullies are big in width, and if they were in condition and not fat, they'd be 70 lbs or so. His dad does not look like he's 105lbs.. but I could be mistaken.


in the photo he doesnt look as big but in person he's a huge pit.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

chloe17 said:


> thanks for all the replies! im going to return the food i got him for the regular puppy food.


That's good that you can return it for regular  just so you know you have an American Bully not a "pit bull" bullys and pits are two different breeds. Razors edge is a bully line. Don't take it personal with what I'm saying. Just read some of the threads in the bloodline section of the forum. A true APBT doesn't weigh over 100 lbs. A true sized game bred pit weighs about 40 lbs. Give or take a few. Just an FYI  we all have to start somewhere with learning. I didn't know what I had until I came here to. These people here are very knowledgeable and though I already knew alot I have learned alot more


----------



## chloe17 (Dec 23, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> That's good that you can return it for regular  just so you know you have an American Bully not a "pit bull" bullys and pits are two different breeds. Razors edge is a bully line. Don't take it personal with what I'm saying. Just read some of the threads in the bloodline section of the forum. A true APBT doesn't weigh over 100 lbs. A true sized game bred pit weighs about 40 lbs. Give or take a few. Just an FYI  we all have to start somewhere with learning. I didn't know what I had until I came here to. These people here are very knowledgeable and though I already knew alot I have learned alot more


thanx! im new to this breed and i love bot my pits!


----------



## chloe17 (Dec 23, 2010)

i returned the large breed blue buffalo yesterday and got the regular blue buffalo puppy food, chicken and brown rice. His stool has been very.. i guess you can say massive mud butt. Is that normal?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

chloe17 said:


> i returned the large breed blue buffalo yesterday and got the regular blue buffalo puppy food, chicken and brown rice. His stool has been very.. i guess you can say massive mud butt. Is that normal?


Get a can of pumpkin from the grocery store and add a tablespoon to his food. It will help with the mud butt. Make sure it is 100% pure pumpkin though. You may find it in the baking Isle.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

chloe17 said:


> thanx! im new to this breed and i love bot my pits!


I also just got 2 American Bully's. I thought Bully's where only the XLARGE i see when Googled, then Read the Bully Catagories, theres a few, i have what they call " CLASSIC " . Thats why I was Confused, They look Like my Pit as Pups and Look more like my American Staffy full grown. Get a Pic of Him , i'd love to see Him . Heres the Catagories for Bully's on this Site, _Bullies 101 Thread._http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes loose stool can happen with a food change, stick with it and it should firm up. Blue buffalo is a good food they just need to get use to it especially if he was eating a lower quality food before.


----------



## chloe17 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bison is doing really good w the blue buffalo puppy food!! He swallows his food like no tomorrow lol.. 
heres a pic of him:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good deal! Cute pup!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

he looks great!!!!


----------



## snsg2h (Mar 26, 2011)

Dogs cannot digest corn,wheat, and all those grains! Its not a well know fact, but it is the truth. Dogs in the wild don't eat corn and rice! They eat meat! Grain-free food is the way to go - like Taste of the Wild or Instinct or Evo - I do half kibble and half Raw. Raw is the absolute best. 
Try grain free - your dog's body will thank you!


----------

